# Cold weather deck shoes



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

White rubber boots!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I either wear Olukai mesh shoes with socks, an old pair of Teva leather deck shoes, or a really old pair of Sperry rubber sailing boots with the same sole as the old canvas Sperry deck shoes


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

Sperry topsider makes a great duck boot , water proof with the same traction as the regular deck shoe , I think shimano has something similar as well . I have the sperrys and there great , dry feet on a cold morning is a good thing and if you happen to step on the fly line you can feel it. I seen a a guy wearing them on a video from LA in the winter that's how I found them


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

roysterson said:


> ... But I don't want to look like a Shrimper out there!...


...but give you a few beers and you'll bark like a Dawg. Jus Say'n.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I have some Sperry waterproof boots that I use only in the winter. Work great for anything above freezing. Don't know how they'd do on ice/frost if you're venturing into that kind of cold.


----------



## Agm984 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've got a pair of astrals. Small company out of Asheville I think. Kinda like a chuck Taylor.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

2mm neoprene socks will do the trick.

And its better to look like a shrimper than a leg humper. 

Go Jackets!


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> White rubber boots!


Rockport ropers!


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

xtratuf and shimano both make ankle boots that are pretty nice


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason said:


> Rockport ropers!


I was going to post that but doubt many of these cats know what they are!


----------



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a pair of neoprene booties from my stocking foot waders. I wear those over a double layer of socks (wool over poly-pro) that does the trick here in Eastern North Carolina.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I'm a commercial type at heart - but love it when my anglers fly fish.... I'd have to recommend the same gear that guys working in wet areas always wear - those good old Chokolokee Reeboks (the basic white shrimpers boot - but in the quality sailing boot with great traction...) but with trouser legs down to the ankles so they're not looking much like boots... I know they won't win any fashion prizes and quite a few fly anglers are fairly fashion conscious... Still nothing like warm, dry feet in cold, wet weather (particularly the kind of weather that will have you in your foul weather gear all day long -just to stay warm...).

Thank heavens I operate down here in paradise where the occasional hint of frost have us dressing like we were in the North Sea...


----------



## roysterson (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks, All. And as for the "Leg Humper", Georgia Tech comment.... LOLZ. Good luck, Buddy. I have seen the Xtratuf 6" ankle boots. Those are what I am leaning towards. think they are worth checking out or the sperry duck boots.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been wearing the ll bean duck boots for a few years for cold and wet conditions. I'm assuming they are much more comfortable than the cheap white deck boots. I really like them and they can be resoled for a modest price I believe.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

xtratuf makes a good product. I wear the brown full sized deck boots. This ankle ones look a little more comfy/svelte. Could be a good to check out.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I cut the tops off (2" above the ankle) an old pair of green lacrosse rubber boots. Going on 3 years now.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

roysterson said:


> Thanks, All. And as for the "Leg Humper", Georgia Tech comment.... LOLZ. Good luck, Buddy. I have seen the Xtratuf 6" ankle boots. Those are what I am leaning towards. think they are worth checking out or the sperry duck boots.


I don't really have anything to add except *Go Dawgs*; how 'bout that recruiting class!!!

If it's too cold to go barefoot, it's too cold to fish.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Agm984 said:


> I've got a pair of astrals. Small company out of Asheville I think. Kinda like a chuck Taylor.


Guy I fish with wears Astrals...swears by them.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I like Bean Boots. 10" with hooks. I've warn then in cold driving rain, stayed dry
Why the heck do you dawgs mean by mentioning your recruiting class is that all you got after Tech womped you and finished ranked 24 while gawgaw was 47


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I thought Sperry's were cold weather shoes. If it's too cold for those, I ain't going.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> White rubber boots!


We call these "Mayport Jordan's" up here in Jax.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Scrob said:


> We call these "Mayport Jordan's" up here in Jax.


They are nicknamed Rockport Ropers here in south Texas.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Scrob said:


> We call these "Mayport Jordan's" up here in Jax.


Pine Island Reeboks here...


----------

